# VapeCon 2018 - Operational setups going with!



## Rob Fisher

Show us your operational setups going with to VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rafique

No hellfire

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Alex said:


> View attachment 142342



I'm sure there will be water available. You don't have to carry your own bottled water from home.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Daniel

BRRT BOX (BB Clone) 
Own Dripper and Mech (germaphobe ) to taste juice 
Bellaclava (spelling?) for when I mug uncle @Rob Fisher of one of his Spades

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

